# USB Hub suitable for PlayStation Classic



## sion_zaphod (Sep 4, 2019)

I have a portable 2tb hard drive that is self powered by USB.  The PS classic does not give it enough power for use.  I have tried an OTG hub with varying results but nothing reliable.  Also tried a USB hub that I used on my Raspberry Pi and still not getting enough power.  Also tried a Y cable for the hard drive and nothing happening either.  My setup is Autobleem on a NTFS formatted drive.  The console has been updated with bleemsync firmware to use other formats to FAT32.  It works absolutely fine with my 350gb NTFS drive in a powered caddie (because that is being powered by separate power supply).  Can anybody recommend a powered USB hub that will allow me to use the bigger drive links welcome.  I don't want to buy something only to find out it doesn't do what I want.


----------



## sion_zaphod (Sep 5, 2019)

This is getting f**king annoying now.  I've tried 3 different powered USB hubs and none of them will allow me to use my Seagate 2tb portable hd on the PS classic.  I've bought a multi port OTG a Y cable splitter and 3 different hubs all powered at 5v 1 - 3 amps.  I've tried connecting to the otg as well as external USB power source (this works fine when using my SATA enclosure and 350 GB drive with separate power source).  But not with the Seagate 2tb self powered drive.  My Raspberry Pi doesn't seem to have a problem with the hubs either.  Can someone please recommend a hub that actually works with this and external hd => 2tb.  I'm fed up of spending money on something that doesn't work.  Just to add my hard drive is error free, checked on Windows, Linux.  Have tried both NTFS, ext4, and exfat formatting then putting Autobleem on the drive and still nothing.  Yes it's great that it works with the 350gb drive but when I know that other people are not having these woes of bigger storage when I happen to have 2tb free it p****s me off.


----------



## koffieleut (Sep 5, 2019)

First off, why do you want to use a 2tb drive on the classic? That's like all versions of every game possible.
Second, is the partition table set to MBR?


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 7, 2019)

koffieleut said:


> First off, why do you want to use a 2tb drive on the classic? That's like all versions of every game possible.


A modded PSC can emulate many other systems, not just PS1.


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Sep 14, 2019)

sion_zaphod said:


> This is getting f**king annoying now.  I've tried 3 different powered USB hubs and none of them will allow me to use my Seagate 2tb portable hd on the PS classic.  I've bought a multi port OTG a Y cable splitter and 3 different hubs all powered at 5v 1 - 3 amps.  I've tried connecting to the otg as well as external USB power source (this works fine when using my SATA enclosure and 350 GB drive with separate power source).  But not with the Seagate 2tb self powered drive.  My Raspberry Pi doesn't seem to have a problem with the hubs either.  Can someone please recommend a hub that actually works with this and external hd => 2tb.  I'm fed up of spending money on something that doesn't work.  Just to add my hard drive is error free, checked on Windows, Linux.  Have tried both NTFS, ext4, and exfat formatting then putting Autobleem on the drive and still nothing.  Yes it's great that it works with the 350gb drive but when I know that other people are not having these woes of bigger storage when I happen to have 2tb free it p****s me off.


Just a heads up, I had lots of stuttering when I tried using my 1TB Seagate portable HDD with my PSC. I got it to connect to the PSC using an Insignia 4-port 2.0 USB hub but the stuttering made it not worth using, so I returned it. Are your hubs USB 2.0 or 3.x?


----------



## sion_zaphod (Sep 14, 2019)

They are all usb2.  I got really f**ked off with none of my hubs working with my large drive and ended up buying a 2tb external with separate power source.  It works absolutely fine.  There should be more info available for people modding their psc's.  Spent about £30 on different hubs and none of them do the job.  Ended up spending another £30 on 2tb drive too.  Anyway it's all setup good and 2tb is enough for complete library of psx and pretty much every other emulated system.  If anyone knows how to get Dreamcast games working on flycast I would be happy as can't seem to run bin/cue or GDI files.


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Sep 15, 2019)

sion_zaphod said:


> They are all usb2.  I got really f**ked off with none of my hubs working with my large drive and ended up buying a 2tb external with separate power source.  It works absolutely fine.  There should be more info available for people modding their psc's.  Spent about £30 on different hubs and none of them do the job.  Ended up spending another £30 on 2tb drive too.  Anyway it's all setup good and 2tb is enough for complete library of psx and pretty much every other emulated system.  If anyone knows how to get Dreamcast games working on flycast I would be happy as can't seem to run bin/cue or GDI files.


Well I'm glad you finally found a drive that works.

As far as Dreamcast on the PSC goes, here's a video that explains how to get that up and running.


----------



## koffieleut (Sep 15, 2019)

sion_zaphod said:


> They are all usb2.  I got really f**ked off with none of my hubs working with my large drive and ended up buying a 2tb external with separate power source.  It works absolutely fine.  There should be more info available for people modding their psc's.  Spent about £30 on different hubs and none of them do the job.  Ended up spending another £30 on 2tb drive too.  Anyway it's all setup good and 2tb is enough for complete library of psx and pretty much every other emulated system.  If anyone knows how to get Dreamcast games working on flycast I would be happy as can't seem to run bin/cue or GDI files.



To start off with the info you've gathered testing different kind of hubs, could you tell is the brands you tried?


----------

